# New zealand working holiday visa



## cenmurf (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi guys,
Can anyone tell me wats the best and cheapest company to go with when applying for my working holiday visa from Ireland..
Thanks in advance


----------



## pane (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm unsure about that probly try asking for quotes if you have time. But it may be cheaper to apply in New Zealand. Regards and good luck


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

cenmurf said:


> Hi guys,
> Can anyone tell me wats the best and cheapest company to go with when applying for my working holiday visa from Ireland..
> Thanks in advance


In essence the WHV scheme is applied for online via the Immigration NZ website. The cheapest way to do it is to do it yourself so you only have application fees to pay.
It isn't a requirement that you have to use an Immigration agent.
In my experience, I'd recommend doing it all yourself unless you think your personal circumstances aren't straightforward.
Look here :
http://www.immigration.govt.nz/migrant/stream/work/workingholiday/default.htm

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------

